# Making my first head.



## Teal (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm making it based on my character Jet (due to having fur in those colors and him seeming easier). I'm using the plastic canvas mesh method. http://www.matrices.net/matricessuit.asp
Since my character has hair that is somewhat like a floppy mohawk what's the best way of going about that?
Right now I've almost finished a prototype frame made of posterboard. Glad I did this first, I wouldn't want to waste the mesh.

Pictures of progress will be added as I go.


Any advice is appriciated.


----------



## Inashne117 (Jan 17, 2012)

Maybe use a cut of foam for the base and then cover it in long fur?


----------



## Teal (Jan 17, 2012)

I was wondering how to attach it to the head. I have some left over hair from a wig that I was going to use.


----------



## Calico-Feathers (Jan 17, 2012)

http://www.komickrazi.com/costumes/tut6.html

Or you can just buy a wig and use that. Or do a simple hair floof like a lot of toony suits have.


----------



## chewycuticle (Jan 18, 2012)

many hot glues?


----------



## chewycuticle (Jan 20, 2012)

i think the muzzle looks alright. once you add everything else, the padding will sorta make everything look a bit shorter and plumper. *shrug*


----------



## Teal (Feb 22, 2012)

What's the best way to cut fur? I've seen what looked like a boxcutter used before....


----------



## Inashne117 (Feb 22, 2012)

Yup, a box cutter is the way to go.


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 22, 2012)

The muzzle looks rather accurate, actually.


----------



## PapayaShark (Feb 22, 2012)

The jaw looks a bit long but it could just be the angle.


----------



## Osiris the jackal (Mar 4, 2012)

the ears seem a bit long.


----------



## Teal (Mar 4, 2012)

Osiris the jackal said:


> the ears seem a bit long.


 They're supposed to oversized (like how I draw my characters) but they might be a tad to big...


----------



## Misfit-creature (Mar 4, 2012)

Aww I could help you if you ever need help teal. Could livestream or skype or something.

This is adoptmeplz btw.


----------



## Teal (Mar 4, 2012)

Misfit-creature said:


> Aww I could help you if you ever need help teal. Could livestream or skype or something.
> 
> This is adoptmeplz btw.


  thankies!


----------



## Teal (Mar 30, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7681142/
Finaly got around to adding the foam.
Should I trip some more of it off?


----------



## Teal (May 25, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/full/8047738/

TAPE!


Also I need help on this part: http://i1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee508/TaelMoon/fursuitneckthing.png
I don't know how to make/attach the neck part.


----------



## Traven V (Jun 8, 2012)

Looking pretty good, watch the foam though seriously. I thought mine was going to be alright and when I furred it, it really turned out quite over sized, just word to the wise. XD


----------

